# المنتديات العامة > الناصرة عنوآن التميز >  >  الزوار يستطيعون الرد على مقالات الموقع من الآن ..!

## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

بعد الاطلاق الرسمي للشبكة ..

تم تدشين الموقع ..

وسوف يشمل بإذن الله اخبار القطيف ..

واخر اخبار الشبكة .. 

وفي مابعد اقسام تضم الموقع ..

واليوم تم فتح خاصية جديدة للزوار ..

بإستطاعتهم التعليق على اخبار الموقع ..

في الصفحة الرئيسية على الرابط التالي ..

http://www.alnassrah.com/ 

وللمعلومية جميع المشاركات هناك للزوار والاعضاء مراقبة ..

وسوف يتم اعتمادها..

لتجنب الردود الغير مناسبة من قبل الزوار العابثين ..

ويوم الأمس تم تدشين الموقع وتعديله بما يناسب ..

ونرحب بإقتراحاتكم وافكاركم ..

مع شبكة الناصرة الثقافية .. أنتم دائما مميزون ..

كل المودة

----------


## شمعه تحترق

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله

ماشاءالله خيي شغل عدل

جهود تستحق الشكر 

الله يعطيك العافيه على هالجهود اللي تقوم فيها


وعساك عالقوه

----------


## ليلاس

*و عليكم السلام و الرحمة.}}*


*مااا شاااء الله* 

*تطور رااااااائع و ممتاااااز*

*تسلم أخوووي ع الجهووود*

*الله يعطييييييييييكم العااافية*

*لا خلا و لا عدم*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآإحب ،*

*يعطيك العآفيه آخوي على المجهود ..*

*ومآجورين ومٌثآبين إن شآء الله ..،*

*لآخلآ ولآعدم*

*تحيآتي*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
> 
> 
> 
> ماشاءالله خيي شغل عدل 
> جهود تستحق الشكر  
> الله يعطيك العافيه على هالجهود اللي تقوم فيها 
> 
> وعساك عالقوه



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

كل الشكر لحضورك وتواجدك ..

ربي يعطيك العافيه ..

تم التقيم ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> *و عليكم السلام و الرحمة.}}*
> 
> 
> *مااا شاااء الله* 
> 
> *تطور رااااااائع و ممتاااااز*
> 
> *تسلم أخوووي ع الجهووود*
> 
> ...



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلمي خيتي على التواجد بارك الله فيك ..

تم تقيمك ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> *مرآإحب ،*
> 
> *يعطيك العآفيه آخوي على المجهود ..*
> 
> *ومآجورين ومٌثآبين إن شآء الله ..،*
> 
> *لآخلآ ولآعدم*
> 
> *تحيآتي*



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الله يعافيك ..

تسلمي على الحضور خيتي ..

بارك الله فيك ..

تم تقيمك ..

كل المودة

----------


## فرح

يعطيك العاااافيه خيي
جهوووود راااائعه وبالتوفيييييق
دوووم التميييييييييز ان شاء الله 
يسلموووو

----------


## مضراوي

يعطيك العافيه اخ شبكه ..
ع الجهوذ ..
لآعدمنا جهودك المميزه دوما ..
مثابين ومآجورين ..
تحيااتي ..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*جهود راائعه ..وشغل مميز ..*
*الله يعطيك العافيه اخوي..*
*وعساك عالقوة دائماً..*
*دمت بعين الجليل..*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

*السلام عليكم*

*ماجووووورين  ومثابين ان شاء الله*

*ما شاء الله*

*الله يوفقكم والى الامام دائماً*

*دمتم بخير*
*نسالأكم الدعاء*

----------

